# No Sound, Video & Game Controllers in Device Manager?!



## MitchellWiggs (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been having some really weird computer issues for some reason. To start off with my specs: HP Pavilion DV9700 Notebook, x64-based PC, with Vista. Sometimes when i turn my computer on, i have no sound, just the red X over my speaker in the tray that says 'No Audio Output Device is installed'. When i go to the device manager there is no 'sound, video, and game controller' section either. However, sometimes when my sound was working ok, everything else would mess up. Firefox, IE, even trying to click on the start menu would all just sit there, freeze, and say 'not responding'.

This all started when i purchased a microphone interface with driver software i had to install to use a condenser microphone. I had to disable a driver or something when i was on the phone with a technician from the company (the company since won't help me with any of my issues), and my computer has been acting strange ever since. PLEASE help me, i don't want to have to buy a new comp


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried reinstalling the original drivers from the hp support page for your model
Pavilion DV9700 you need the rest of the model number http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...query=Pavilion+DV9700+&submit.x=10&submit.y=9


----------



## MitchellWiggs (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, i have tried but whenever i did i would always get an error message...ill try again tho...i don't know which one of those links to click on though??


----------



## MitchellWiggs (Mar 29, 2010)

Also, when i plug my headphones into the jack the sound still comes out the laptop speaker...im not sure what the connection is but i just thought i'd throw it out there lol


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if you lok in control panel there may be another icon for sound something like ie realtek hd audio,soundmax,via there may be some settings in there to adjust.Now the link I gave has all the products the reason is you did not give the full model number which will be on a sticker on your machine ie Hp Pavillion Dv 9700 cto once you have that you can get to the driver


----------



## MitchellWiggs (Mar 29, 2010)

I found mine (dv9827dl) and after downloading and installing i received this error message: Driver installation failed: could not find the device for this driver.


----------



## MitchellWiggs (Mar 29, 2010)

I just restarted my computer and have sound again, but at startup i got a message saying something called "distnoted" had stopped working...i dont even know what that is


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

"distnoted" is an exe file in Itunes
http://www.what-is-exe.com/filenames/distnoted-exe.html
Do you have Itunes installed?
If so try to uninstall and reinstall it.

You may have more issues with the problems you are describing.
Have you run a virus and malware scan?

Bill


----------



## MitchellWiggs (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Bill. I have Avast! anti virus and i did run a virus scan...it didn't find anything? I ran windows defender also and there was nothing found with that. Today i don't have sound again...it really comes and goes. I found this series of messages on this thread and these people seem to be having similar issues: 

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebo...opped-working-and-no-audio/td-p/95694/page/37


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Please verify your model number (DV9827dl) 
I do not see it listed on HP web site.
http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...=s-002&h_query=dv9827dl&submit.x=5&submit.y=2


----------

